# Resources/sites for aquascape inspiration?



## bushaaayyy (3 Jan 2021)

I’m looking for good websites for galleries of planted aquascapes.

I’m aware of the gallery on this site, as well as the tropica site. Would particularly like sites with a large gallery of images that is easy to look through, many of the sites I’ve come across have links to individual blog posts or are full of clunky ads.

Would be particularly interested to scapes with a focus on rock, with smaller wood details. Not iwagumi style, prefer a greater variety of plants than is often found in this style. Something along the lines of the scape featured on the cover of George farmers book. Is there a name for this style?


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Jan 2021)

Search Google for diorama aquascapes and Nature Aquarium aquascapes, and try AGA and IAPLC


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Jan 2021)

Google ADA Polska and Adam Paszczela, not easy viewing like you're after but he's got a gift with stone and the look I think you're after.


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Jan 2021)

Andrew Butler said:


> Adam Paszczela, he's got a gift with stone


He should have, he's got tonnes of the stuff in his back yard 
For easier viewing take a look a Adam Paszczela's intagram.
While you're at it take a look at Andreas' scapes and his blog as well.


----------



## zozo (3 Jan 2021)

pinterest!? 









						Pinterest
					

Discover recipes, home ideas, style inspiration and other ideas to try.




					pinterest.com
				




Try different search queries of interest and you'll find a lot more.. e.g. planted tank, planted fish bowl etc. etc.









						Pinterest
					

Discover recipes, home ideas, style inspiration and other ideas to try.




					pinterest.com


----------



## bushaaayyy (3 Jan 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> He should have, he's got tonnes of the stuff in his back yard
> For easier viewing take a look a Adam Paszczela's intagram.
> While your at it take a look at Andreas' scapes and his blog as well.


Like these guys’ work thanks for the suggestions. 


zozo said:


> pinterest!?


And I have tried Pinterest, but didn’t get only very well with it. I will try persist a little longer. I think I was hoping to find something a little more ‘curated’?


----------



## zozo (3 Jan 2021)

Pinterest is often used by people that like to share interests they find on the internet. Hence pinterest - pin an interest  
Very often the source where the picture was found is given in the description. I also found pins that originated from this forum.

Not always or all the time but it's a nice gallery to lurk once in a while. I found loads of inspirations there over the years.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (3 Jan 2021)

Tropica’s website is also very helpful. It even has layout designs that tell what plants are planted in each section and how to shape it.


----------

